# Muscle bike update.



## 49deluxe (Oct 9, 2022)

Just a quick update on this fun project muscle bike I’ve been putting together. Found this bike on offer up it rough shape. Spent some time chasing the missing parts. Finally hooked up the 3 speed shifter, brake cable and added the chrome springer. All for fun and completely in a completely different style than my other builds.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 16, 2022)

49deluxe said:


> Just a quick update on this fun project muscle bike I’ve been putting together. Found this bike on offer up it rough shape. Spent some time chasing the missing parts. Finally hooked up the 3 speed shifter, brake cable and added the chrome springer. All for fun and completely in a completely different style than my other builds.
> View attachment 1709804View attachment 1709805



Nice looking Murray Woldcat.. I have a couple of these myself and had one when I was a kid that was two tone black and burnt orange with a 3 foot sissy bar.. That was one of the COOOLEST bikes I've ever owned... RideOn...


----------



## 49deluxe (Oct 16, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice looking Murray Woldcat.. I have a couple of these myself and had one when I was a kid that was two tone black and burnt orange with a 3 foot sissy bar.. That was one of the COOOLEST bikes I've ever owned... RideOn...








Thanks just finished adding the 42” sissy bar.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 16, 2022)

49deluxe said:


> View attachment 1713512View attachment 1713513
> Thanks just finished adding the 42” sissy bar.



This looks better than most Sting Ray's I've seen lately.. Nice job....


----------



## 49deluxe (Oct 16, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> This looks better than most Sting Ray's I've seen lately.. Nice job....



Thank you for the compliment, it was my 1st muscle bike build


----------

